# Yummy Birdy Bread!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee and Cookie decided that birdy bread isn't so bad tonight, after i mixed in some of their rice and lentil mix to help spark their curiousity.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Awww they look gorgeous! They really are enjoying that! Leo wont try anything new I put in his cage, unless the fussy budgies eat it first


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear they are enjoying it  they looks so cute sitting there eating together


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol! Look at those dirty mouths! Hehe! Adorable


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, they look as though they are enjoying that! I was going to make Willow some "birdie bread" but I would be afraid that after all that hard work she wouldn't even eat it. But I will try making it soon hehe!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks yummy. I don't know how to make birdy bread. I don't know what the corn mix stuff is =(


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aly posted a good recipe in food and nutrition.  The corn meal is also known as polenta, it's ground up corn from what i can gather.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I don't know what the corn mix stuff is =(


You can buy corn meal thats what its called in Canada at any grocery store its really inexpensive to buy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> You can buy corn meal thats what its called in Canada at any grocery store its really inexpensive to buy.


It's REALLY cheap. It's a really common food in my family- we ussually eat it with fish. In Romania it's called Malai.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It's REALLY cheap. It's a really common food in my family- we ussually eat it with fish. In Romania it's called Malai.


It was really common in my house growing up, In Italy its also called Polenta and eaten with spaghetti sauce and sausage I never cared for it but my dad grew up with it in Italy and liked to make it alot here, I like to use it to make corn bread.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> You can buy corn meal thats what its called in Canada at any grocery store its really inexpensive to buy.


 We use a thing called corn startch, i don't think its the same thing. I'll have to go and look for it i guess. i bet my birdies would love it.( it can be used to make cookies and gravy. Mm cookies... didn't know what till i just looked at the box)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your right corn starch is a different thing, corn meal usually comes in bags and it kind of looks like ground up corn


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great idea & I love the name birdy bread


----------

